# Sportsman Rd



## Ialwaysfindthefish (12 mo ago)

Are people still able to wade Sportsman Rd? Is it closed off to the people?


----------



## hoogenda (Jul 25, 2006)

Its tricky now - I dont fish it personally but pass by it in a boat and they have a lot of fencing up becuase they are working on a new development. Not sure about the parking but I know when I pass in the boat I rarely see kayaks or waders vs. a few years ago...


----------

